# Aldabra tortoise swimming



## floridajake (Dec 20, 2008)

Came across this today. Not sure if it's been posted before. I never imagined a giant tortoise swimming.
http://www.arkive.org/aldabra-giant-tortoise/geochelone-gigantea/video-06b.html?offset=0px[hr]
It appears they like the beach too.
http://www.arkive.org/aldabra-giant-tortoise/geochelone-gigantea/video-10a.html


----------



## Isa (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, amazing pictures. They are beautiful tortoises, it is amazing to see them swim. I also watched the video with the baby, it is so cute to see the little baby beside the adult tortoise. I wish I could have an Aldabra.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## BigBiscuit (Dec 20, 2008)

That was a neat video. It reminds me of when you see underwater videos of elephants swimming.


Evan


----------



## Kristina (Dec 20, 2008)

I like this pic... Taking a bath 







Kristina


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 20, 2008)

they are such beautiful creatures....


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Dec 22, 2008)

That is really neat to see. Thanks for sharing 

______________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------

